# How to you block a poster? Or can you?



## lvponies (Oct 4, 2007)

I love reading different people's points of view, but here lately it seems like there are some posters who just want to argue on every post they post on. I know I could just not read their posts, but can't seem to stop myself.




: When I read another post of them arguing over something that doesn't need arguing over, I get aggravated. Is there a way to block their posts altogether so I don't even have to see them??


----------



## kaykay (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you go to my controls (up tword the right top of screen) and then go to the left to manage ignored users. Ive never done it though LOL


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2007)

Click on the person's name from a thread, then click profile options to the right hand upper corner, and choose "ignore user"



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

Whoops error made!


----------



## lvponies (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you both!! Too little time in this world to waste on being aggravated!!!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, I've been thinking of using the block function lately too.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I have also considerd blocking a poster but then I try and keep an open mind and understand where the poster is coming from. Mary


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 4, 2007)

Just warning everyone, if you block too many for having differing opinions there won't be much of a forum left HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

Now aren't you just the funny one???



CLC Stables said:


> Just warning everyone, if you block too many for having differing opinions there won't be much of a forum left HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Minimor (Oct 4, 2007)

No fear, Rob, I suspect we're all wanting to block the same person. All the rest will still be left. :lol:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

:new_rofl:


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 4, 2007)

Edited to add, it takes two to have an argument....one can't do it by themself! LOL

There was really cute little comment here but I removed it because it offended some posters..............


----------



## Warpony (Oct 4, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Edited to add, it takes two to have an argument....one can't do it by themself! LOL
> 
> Sorry but I beg to differ with that statement..................oh shut up she is right................no she isn't, that is completely false................at least give her the benefit of the doubt..............(sorry just had to do that, hope everyone gets it)



HAHAHA!!!

Dad, is that you?

Seriously, my dad will talk to himself and get into arguments WITH HIMSELF. I love him dearly but there is just something not right about a grown man yelling at himself, then yelling back... at himself.... to stop yelling.

I never block anyone, but I have been tempted a couple of times recently.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier. :lol: I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today." :bgrin


----------



## Warpony (Oct 4, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier. :lol: I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today." :bgrin




LIE!!!! I think I see your pants on fire!!!!! *looks suspicious* If you have everyone blocked you wouldn;t know what we were all talking about. HA! So THERE!

Honestly, your post made me laugh out loud for real.

The interesting thing I have discovered on a couple of forums I go to is that when people start to use the ignore function a lot of threads end up being about who is ignoring who. For some reason that amuses me.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 4, 2007)

stoppppppppppppp im laughing so hard i almost spit ice tea all over the key board!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

EDited...just can't bring myself to lower myself to making fun of someone else.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 4, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier. :lol: I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today." :bgrin


:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:



> Edited to add, it takes two to have an argument....one can't do it by themself! LOL
> 
> *this portion of quote removed under duress*
> 
> ...


on one of my other forums my sig line reads

[SIZE=12pt]Madness does not always howl. Sometimes, it is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "Hey, is there room in your head for one more?"[/SIZE]


----------



## lvponies (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya'll are just too, too funny!!! :new_rofl:


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry everyone, I offended people because of trying to lighten the mood............so I removed my post from my comment, and I asked those that quoted my comment to remove it, so no one is offended


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 4, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Edited to add, it takes two to have an argument....one can't do it by themself! LOL
> 
> There was really cute little comment here but I removed it because it offended some posters..............


OK......you got me. Who could possibly be offended? :stupid: Scratching head.........and no I don't have fleas.


----------



## Mona (Oct 4, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier. :lol: I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today." :bgrin



:bgrin :aktion033: LOL! GOOD one Carol!!!




:


----------



## runamuk (Oct 4, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Sorry everyone, I offended people because of trying to lighten the mood............so I removed my post from my comment, and I asked those that quoted my comment to remove it, so no one is offended


BUT Roooobbbb (insert whiney kid voice here) my whole post no longer makes sense if I remove it



:



:

Carol we need a two year old throwing tantrum smiley :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh are yalls after the Weenie?

Weenie haters! Weenie haters!

The Weenie shall run and hide!



:



:



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

> Carol we need a two year old throwing tantrum smiley


Get creative..........double up!

:517:



: :517:



: :517:



:


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

_Get creative..........double up! _

Let us pray.............

Our Forum who art in cyber space............



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## runamuk (Oct 4, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> > Carol we need a two year old throwing tantrum smiley
> 
> 
> Get creative..........double up!
> ...


  



:



:

This has to be one of the best threads going :bgrin :lol:

we went from a simple request on how to use functions all the way to



> Oh my gosh are yalls after the Weenie?
> Weenie haters! Weenie haters!
> 
> The Weenie shall run and hide!


:new_shocked: :new_shocked:

:new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8:


----------



## lvponies (Oct 4, 2007)

:risa_suelos: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

> we went from a simple request on how to use *functions* all the way to


fftopic: But who cares! :new_rofl:

Speaking of *FUNCTIONS*.......I just came in from the barn and my stallion has FOUR testicles? Should I geld him?


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes! Yes! Get the knife and geld him right away!

We certainly cannot risk him passing on his extra meatballs and runing the breed!

unless of course.........

does that mean he throws twins???


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 4, 2007)

And I also was disappointed because the measurer threw me off the showgrounds at Worlds because he wasn't tall enough! :new_shocked: Now how is that for a 4 testicled, 6 inch DILEMMA.



:  :no:



: :lol:

Anyone else got a problem tonight? :517:



:

If so....don't PM me......I'm throwing my BLOCKER on again. :bgrin


----------



## susanne (Oct 4, 2007)

> And I also was disappointed because the measurer threw me off the showgrounds at Worlds because he wasn't tall enough! Now how is that for a 4 testicled, 6 inch DILEMMA.


Carol, it's those extra testicles pulling him down...that's why geldings grow taller...


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 4, 2007)

GELD HIM ARE YOU KIDDING

4 testicles and 6 in tall.. and color to boot NO WAY you have yourself a WINNER :aktion033:

Ok folks before anyone gets panties in a big ol wad.... take this the way it is intended with a SMILE


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 4, 2007)

You know I would love to enjoy how this has taken the turn, but ..........................one of my personalities says I should laugh, the other says to make a nasty post.................I just can't decide, yes you can, no SHUT UP, don't speak to me that way...........................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STOP LITTLE VOICES IN MY HEAD>.......................

So thats why I am a steward that never has many "complaints" I just blame it on the other personality..............


----------



## Gizzmoe (Oct 4, 2007)

Why should you geld that pretty thing look at that color and extra testicles could mean more potency right. :new_rofl: :new_rofl:



Vertical Limit said:


> > we went from a simple request on how to use *functions* all the way to
> 
> 
> fftopic: But who cares! :new_rofl:
> ...


----------



## Steph_D (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Lordy :new_shocked: I leave for a day to vacation in Webkinz World and look what happens here. Glad the "drama" wasn't deleted before I could read it :lol: I always seem to miss the good stuff but not this time



:

Think I'll go back to Webkinz World with their "clickable" chat, seems safer there for now, LOL



: :saludando:


----------



## susanne (Oct 4, 2007)

But Rob, I LOVE those little voices...with them, I always have company!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

Now Rob, you better watch it or those litle guys in the white coats will be coming to getcha! Oh yea, you can always blame it on the other guy's personality



:



:



:



:



CLC Stables said:


> You know I would love to enjoy how this has taken the turn, but ..........................one of my personalities says I should laugh, the other says to make a nasty post.................I just can't decide, yes you can, no SHUT UP, don't speak to me that way...........................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STOP LITTLE VOICES IN MY HEAD>.......................
> 
> So thats why I am a steward that never has many "complaints" I just blame it on the other personality..............


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Oct 4, 2007)

I am anti-blocking only because some threads become like an auto accident, ya just gotta look




: , otherwise I'd end up like Carol and block em' all and see nothing but a sea of tranquility on the forum. I like to imagine people who block as that funny lady on can't remember that comedy skit show's name, who would put her hands over her ears and go LALALALALALALALA, LALALALALALALA everytime someone said something she didn't like.  If I had to block everyone who said something I disagreed with I'd be a forum of "one."

I really think you have a winner there Carol but I'd get a bigger rope to tie that 4 testicalled wonder up with if I were you. He could probably impregnate your entire herd with one cover.


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

Wasitin away in martyweenieville

searching for my lost scrunchies on the ground

some people say there's a poster to blame

but dang it, it's my own dang fault

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Oct 5, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


>


I LOVE IT!!!!! Can we have it in our smily collection. PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAsssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Ok I"ll stop.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

TriggynBluenDaisy Too said:


> Vertical Limit said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



OH Mary LOOOOOOOOOO! We have a request here. Can we please......can we????

OK.....I have officially lost it...............

Something must be in the water supply tonight :new_all_coholic: ...........ME SCARED TO READ ANYTHING MORE!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

well, I think the best verse of the night is the little ditty Marty made up about her Weenie....

no, wait, I didn't mean that the way it sounded, that's not really what I said.... was it?

so, whatcha drinkin' Marty??

still, I think whatever is in Carol's water (something had to account for those 4 testicles on that cute little stud, right?) is a little scary. I do agree with Lisa though--a 4 testicled 6 inch stallion has to be worth his weight in gold. A single testicle is a bad thing, so who could complain about 4??


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man!!! Now this is making me giggle and I haven't even had my first cup of coffee!!!!!!!!!!

I had not been on the forum since yesterday afternoon... Imagine my surprise now to see THIS thread is 5 pages long!!!!!!






Like I showed, I know "how" to put someone on ignore. I did it once, but kept finding myself clicking the link to go on and read what that person had said on certain threads. So, that person is no longer on my ignore list



: Others, on the other hand, who are personally iritating as well as boring _(my "ignore list" person was only one of those...)_, I can easily ignore w/o using any special forum functions



:

Okay... so now where's my coffee?


----------



## Warpony (Oct 5, 2007)

Marty said:


> Wasitin away in martyweenieville
> 
> searching for my lost scrunchies on the ground
> 
> ...




HAHA! Well, that woke me right up this morning! HAHAHA!!!!

Oh,man, I shouldn't laugh that hard first thing in the morning.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

What a way to start my day

Carol just take off two of the testicles and win with that colorful mini of truly miniature proportions :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:

Marty did Carol slip you some of her water :new_shocked: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

You want tainted water???????????

Come to my job, 10,000 cows and brown water, what more could you ask for...................fries the brain in no time.............

HAHAHAHA

Carol, I bet we can get AMHA/AMHR to add a class for the 6" high horse with appaloosa, overo, pinto, dun coloring, that has five legs, 4 testicles and 7 eyes. Give me at least till convention's and I will get that done..............HAHAHAHAH

I love the registries really I do, just having a little fun.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Carol, I bet we can get AMHA/AMHR to add a class for the 6" high horse with appaloosa, overo, pinto, dun coloring, that has five legs, 4 testicles and 7 eyes. Give me at least till convention's and I will get that done..............HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I love the registries really I do, just having a little fun.



LOL.....I was just discussing that with someone else. But I think you should add on......

6" High Horse With Appaloosa, Overo, Pinto, Dun Coloring, That Has Five Legs, 4 Testicles And 7 Eyes for *OVERSIZED RED HAIRED WOMAN UNDER 5' 4" TO HANDLE*

See......we can come up with a class for everyone.........."not only is the miniature a horse for everyone but for everyone there is a horse."

And BTW......my little STALLIUM has an amazing 5th leg!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> CLC Stables said:
> 
> 
> > Carol, I bet we can get AMHA/AMHR to add a class for the 6" high horse with appaloosa, overo, pinto, dun coloring, that has five legs, 4 testicles and 7 eyes. Give me at least till convention's and I will get that done..............HAHAHAHAH
> ...


:new_shocked: :nono: :new_shocked: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHA :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:



:



:



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a PM from Jill's Dun It......Jill what seems to be the problem there? :lol:

OK......LET'S PLAY "Make Your Own Class"

Mine would be...........

28" Palomino Mare With One Blue Eye and One Amber Eye 4 White Stockings *2 Uteruses*......(that way she can flood the market even more :new_shocked: ........) 8 teats incase she has multiple sets of twins Oversized Black Cherry Haired Woman under 5'4" With Knee Problems and Tendonitis.


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine would be a 38 1/8" or 34 1/8" horse (no other choices only those two heights, cause they just measure out of each registry, have to have room for those horses) hermaphrodites (then no gender discrimination), of any color.

Can't distinguish handlers in case there is a catch lead (you know for the flying horse that the handler has to catch the lead as it goes by).

Being very PC on this one.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, this is what DunIT had me say to Carol, but in reality, he would like everyone one to know this about him :bgrin He is is a proud little 5-legger. He's actually demanding I go into much further detail and glorification, but I refuse



: (oh, but I can tell you, "it" is speckled).

_[SIZE=12pt]Carol, I'm ashamed but DunIT is insisting that I inform you that he thinks he also has an amazing 5th leg. He is very proud of it and likes to exercise it daily.[/SIZE]_






Now, as to the class I wish to create, here's what it would be

A special
*Color Class*
where size is a factor. In this class, the bigger the horse, the more possible points. It's only reasonable that it be so -- as the bigger horses will have more surface area over which their color is displayed. A horse who has disproportionately large parts, like too big a head, or too long a body, would also earn favor in this class due to the added surface space. Any horse sporting a 5th
_bespeckled_
leg, receives and automatic additional 10 points.


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]OK so we are going to be able to make our own classes.......hmmmmmmmm[/SIZE]

I think I will make a testicle class

If they are going by size,

My stallion Nick wins by a head...................

:risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :488: :488: :488: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:



:



:



:


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Rob, are you speutering those hermaphrodites?!?!


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't even get into size and winning by a head....................insanity.............being the only male here I better watch myself on this thread.


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't get scared Rob. 

We're all friends here.

I'm sure you can let it all hang out................ :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually a local all breed show had that written into their prize list, where for $20 and exhibitor could have their own special class added...I think the idea was that someone might want to put in an adult novice walk/trot class or some such thing...but a guy I work with said he was going to ask them to put in a class for yearling palomino QH gelding that stands 14.1 hands. I pointed out that was pretty vague & the class might have a lot of entries, so he thought about it & started adding requirements...to be shown by a bald male exhibitor who is 51 years old, has a mustache and is 6' tall...the list went on. And on. I told him that the class would be long over & the announcer would still be there, reading the unending class title & description  Lucky for the show, not too many people paid for "their" specialty classes!

Hmmm, if I were to add a class of my choice I , darn it, I had one & now I forgot what it was...I'm still trying to figure out how a judge would judge Carol's class where the 2 uterouses (how does one spell the plural of uterous??) are required? :new_shocked:

snort. Reminds me of the time the townspeople complained that the local newspaper didn't have enough farm coverage. Next issue the front page sported a big picture of the local vet with his arm stuck in a cow, and the article was about the importance of preg checking cows... The reaction of that was pretty funny!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 5, 2007)

Marty said:


> Don't get scared Rob.
> 
> I'm sure you can let it all hang out................ :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:



HMmm I and I think I might have a picture of him ALMOST DOING JUST THAT ... I have to look and see if I still do but for those that might remember just thing FLAMANGO THONG and LIBERTY NIGHT :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

I want a class added for breeding....not just any breeding




:

Stallion used must be a first timer and under 28 the mare also must be first timer and one of those 34 inchers kept out back and never shown



: (never seen a stick and level that one



: )

The winner would be the group of people who can accomplish a successful breeding with the least number of helpers and fewest re-starts......there will be no use of hobbles, stands or holes or mounds must be a flat level surface.

:bgrin :lol: :bgrin :lol: :bgrin :lol: :new_shocked:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh oh! Can we have a get of sire class NOT based on uniformity? I mean consistant quality? Boooo-ring! Bring in the dwarf get and the throwback get and the cow-hocked get and the pigeon toed get. I mean, everyone loves a surprise right? We should be rewarding those stallions that give us surprises! :aktion033:

While we're making classes, can we also make some changes to judging? I think the exhibitors should judge! Only people IN the class can judge the class. I'm sure that would be much fairer than those horrible, political, corrupt judges!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys are nuts :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:







:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> I won't even get into size and winning by a head....................insanity.............being the only male here I better watch myself on this thread.


Uhmmmm Rob, I am betting you will have much more fun watching others than watching yourself.... (Can't believe I just said that.... Oh boy, I guess I am now added to your ignore list!) And don't worry, you are not the only one with "....................insanity............." At least Carol and Marty can blame it on the water. I don't have an excuse!

As for classes for showing......

I object to all the classes for little people! Why are there only special classes for those that are short? This is discrimination! I am offended!!! Yet, I am forced to read about this on this forum! Where is the class for us overgrown above 6 foot 2 inch giants with flaming red curly hair???? Don't any of you care about us? We should get extra points because we look like clowns and CAN'T hide behind our little horses like all you shorter people can!



: :517:



: :517:



: :517:

And what about a class where the horses look just like their owners? Hee Hee... no more diet for the horses or ME!!!!

Or how about a class where the horses are not shaved? (Keeping with the theme of horses looking like their owners, the owners can't shave either!!!!) :new_shocked:



Leeana said:


> You guys are nuts :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm nope, that is for those that want the 6 inch horses with 4..... welll..... you know................. berries! Yep, berries and nuts!




: "Nuts and Berries

Live together in perfect harmony

Side by side they will travel to the shows

Oh Lord, I don't wanna see!"



:

LOL! (ok... I am now on at least 3 ignore lists (Robs, Leeana's and Marty's (Marty's because I don't do lyrics like Marty does!))

Oh just shoot me! Hee Hee Hee!


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Can I be the first to post on the photo forum:

* Let's see those  5 Legged, Speckled Membered, Hermaphroditic 28" Palomino Stud-Mares with One Blue Eye and One Amber Eye, 4 White Stockings 2 Uteruses......(that way she can flood the market even more ........) 8 teats incase she has multiple sets of twins Oversized Black Cherry Haired Woman under 5'4" With Knee Problems and Tendonitis. *

...and don't forget, Carol -- he's 15/27ths Buckeroo!

...................

Mininik, I'm adding speutering to my vocabulary, LOL!

Jill, I wonder if you might get DunIt to display his "drumming" talents in Liberty Class?

Yay, Nila!!

I guess I have to admit to being an elitist, as I've posted photos of myself showing that I'm short and stubby with perpetually messy hair -- I MUST be intentionally making those who are tall and slim and tidily coiffered feel bad about themselves!


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 5, 2007)

: :new_all_coholic:



:



: 

I can see I have missed some interesting threads lately -- makes me want to go hunt these down!

We sure have some creative people on here.



:



:



:

Made my day!

JJay



:


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Oct 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> ...
> 
> Jill, I wonder if you might get DunIt to display his "drumming" talents in Liberty Class?






: :new_rofl:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Susanne, I am just going to have to add you to my ignore list. I can't tolerate your elitist attitude any more...........



:



TriggynBluenDaisy Too said:


> susanne said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I hope Susanne posts a picture of this one with her other photo that she keeps telling us she has.

Now what I want to know is can they start a marching band with all the drumming talents that are available?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

> Or how about a class where the horses are not shaved? (Keeping with the theme of horses looking like their owners, the owners can't shave either!!!!)


 Now I remember what class I was wanting to suggest--the Thelwell pony class, where the shorter the legs, the hairier and more well rounded the body, the more points are awarded. *Handler may be balded but ponies must not be.* And sorry, handlers cannot be shorter than 5'7" nor taller than 5'9" since previous posts have discriminated against anyone taller than 5'4" but shorter than 6'4". Extra consideration should be given to those horses who closely resemble their handlers. Or vice versa. If horse conformation is too poor, handler may be judged.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> ...and don't forget, Carol -- he's 15/27ths Buckeroo!


Well, slap me silly!  How could I have forgotten the PEDIGREE! (large kibbled)

he is also 52/84 Rowdy along with 23/24 Bond

And he is an *OWN SON * Of a Great Great Great Great Great Great Grandson of

SECRETARIAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

His great great great great grandmama was a CAMEL so we had some hardshipping to do..........

Now roll that up in a paper and smoke it.

OH NO! I just read this.....



> Handler may be balded but ponies must not be.


I'm in tears! :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> His great great great great grandmama was a CAMEL so we had some hardshipping to do..........


So you are telling me that the hump he has in his back is what makes him "foundation stock" and as such he is great breading quality? (yes, "breading"! After all, that is what a stud does!)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

SunQuest said:


> So you are telling me that the hump he has in his back is what makes him "foundation stock" and as such he is great breading quality? (yes, "breading"! After all, that is what a stud does!)



He is so "breaded" that I have threatened to eat him for dinner!



:

As for the hump.....you ought to know by now that I only go after those A-RAB Miniatures........the hump is where he stores his water for our cross country drives. :xbud: That explains those roach backs.......they are actually a very valuable comformation trait!



: (bet you all didn't know your minis were camel decendents. You will find that ewe necks really came from the camel.........not sheep like originally thought!)


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

Well shoot, now you tell me that about roach backs. And here I once turned down an absolutely SUUUUPER offer of a roach backed filly that was a "little weak in the back" but "with her absolutely stupendous pedigree that was so jampacked with big name breeding she would be an amazing broodmare". Durn it. Did I miss out on that one EH? If the seller would only have explained that to me about the water retention thingy and the camel-based ancestry, I'd be rolling in the dough now, actually making money off these little horses.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Leeana said:


> You guys are nuts :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DunIT: _Speaking of nuts......._

Jilll: _DunIT just shut UP!!!!!_


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_rofl:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> He is so "breaded" that I have threatened to eat him for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Oh my gosh.... Would we need a slaughter house for this? What ever are we to do?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 5, 2007)

Now if I only had a picture of our "ugly" pony seriously would fit alot of these catagories. I am not sure what he people were thinking when they bred her, but thank god she is not a broodmare, but a rideing pony. However she is affectionaitly named beauty.

Jill, next time Dunit goes on a ramp about his nuts, just remind him he might have neighbors that like rocky mountian osters. And please dont let him talk to Boo, he has enough issues with his boy hood as it is.


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally think that camel back would make him an excellent driving horse, since he'll be able to get that hind end impulsion...

This is the best thread since our discussion about Prince Alberts.

Oops, someone imay think I'm accusing them of being someone from our common traumatic past...


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Susanne, Now you have really done it.... You had to open up that can didn't you? Oh wait... I'm on your ignore list! LOL


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

Prince Alberts? What was that one about?? What's wrong with Prince Albert??? I once knew someone from there (the town that is!)--she was nice empigh, but a little strange...


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, the mention of Boo and nuts has DunIT now in a tizzy concerned over the potential that Boo's may be speckled (since DunIT prides himself partly on the speckled-ness of his decorations).

Additionally, he is excited at the mention of mountain oysters as he reckons they're an aphrodisiac . If I told him what they really are, he'd probably hide in his stall until spring.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Jill,

You don't think that DunIt's insecurities would cause DunIt to get ideas from Susanne's post about Prince Alberts, do you?????


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Minimor said:


> Prince Alberts? What was that one about?? What's wrong with Prince Albert??? I once knew someone from there (the town that is!)--she was nice empigh, but a little strange...


Well...let's just say that if DunIT had the sort of Prince Albert we discussed, he would be both speckled AND pierced...

Did you say something, Nila?


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooh no. Now he's asking to look through our collection of halter conchos. He's got some kind of fashion statement in mind for his speckled prince albert. I just hope he opts for something in silver as that is most complimentary to what he's got going on.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

So where can I get a DNA kit for camel testing? Anyone know? My horse is 120% AMHA registered with camel background but has some sesmoid problems...

Liz R.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats it, im leaving the forum for ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and not talking to any of you guys agian even though we all know im just doing it for attention and to make everyone feel sorry for me and say 'aww leeana dont go, we love your posts and your pictures please stay' and will be back in two days begging for forgiveness after seeing how truly addicted i must be bc i had to sneak on the forum under invisable to hold up my honor since i really am addicted and had to see pics of Karla's new flowers, see the new pics of Danielles soaps, see Jill new Erica babies, and to announce my new filly! Pft, who need you guys




:



:

....*2 days later *...

Hey guys, i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack (and you guys are still prob debating the 6'' four testicle appaloosa wonder)

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

What would i do without this forum



:


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## shane (Oct 5, 2007)

Oversized Black Cherry Haired Woman under 5'4" With Knee Problems and Tendonitis.

GOSH CAROL >>>>HAVE WE MET??????? LOL


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Jill said:


> Ooooh no. Now he's asking to look through our collection of halter conchos. He's got some kind of fashion statement in mind for his speckled prince albert. I just hope he opts for something in silver as that is most complimentary to what he's got going on.


Jill,

Just make sure that we don't have to change any show rules to address which side that DunIt has to be dressed to :new_shocked:


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

And will putting Face Glo or baby oil gel make it look larger?

And I'll probably get in trouble for this...but be sure not to put the concho to far down or it will make his head look too big...


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> And will putting Face Glo or baby oil gel make it look larger?
> 
> And I'll probably get in trouble for this...but be sure not to put the concho to far down or it will make his head look too big...


The gel may infact give the illusion of added size, and just think how it will enhance those speckles!!!

DunIT thinks that the conchos will be dwarfed in comparison to the size of that to which they'll be attached. And, as to what side, he's of a mind to wear two at a time -- one on the left, and one on the right.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if he gingered it...? :lol:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

mininik said:


> I wonder what would happen if he gingered it...? :lol:


That would most likely spice things up.....


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

mininik said:


> I wonder what would happen if he gingered it...? :lol:


:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, gingering combined with the affixation of conchos is bound to make it more tricky for DunIT to do it. I don't think he's really thought this out enough!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

So even though DunIt hasn't done it, DunIt is still thinking of doing it?  What next? Implants?


----------



## LindaL (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!!!! I havent been on the forum since yesterday and look what I come back and read????? what are you all smokin' ???? LMAO!!! :new_shocked:  :stupid: :472:



: :risa_suelos: :new_rofl: :new_all_coholic:



: :flirt:



:



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, now DunIT is hopping mad. Jumping up and down ranting about how many times he HAS done it. However, as his mommy and date chaperone, I do have to say he's greatly inflating his claimed numbers.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Why Jill, Tell DunIt to get his mind out of the gutter! I was talking about DunIt getting the gingering and the Prince Albert!


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

DunIT has done it IN FRONT OF his mommy???

This is all too kinky for me!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

LindaL said:


> OMG!!!!! I havent been on the forum since yesterday and look what I come back and read????? what are you all smokin' ???? LMAO!!! :new_shocked:  :stupid: :472:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not smokin a thing :bgrin :bgrin we all just put everyone else on ignore and have discovered how pleasant the forum really is :new_rofl: :risa8: :risa8:


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Or did THEY put US on ignore?¿¿

We're living in a vaccuum...


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't some vacuums also blow?


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 5, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]Wow[/SIZE] it's like some very strange themed party in here :bgrin I was lost the whole time while reading but for some reason I just kept reading!!! You guys are crazy



:



:



: I think I am in the right place!


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 5, 2007)

You start telling yourself you friend isn't crazy

 



:



:



:

Then you decide if you are after a few boos, you'll ask them

:new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:

Then you feel like this, and ask your friend dacing next to you,

:risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:

They say their not crazy because they saved lots of money by going with GEICO!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok now I am deffinately lost lol!!!!! :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

SunQuest said:


> Why Jill, Tell DunIt to get his mind out of the gutter! I was talking about DunIt getting the gingering and the Prince Albert!


I see, that darn DunIT. He's got a one-track mind. I think it's all Erica's fault naming him like she did. He's preoccupied with living up to his name.


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

It's all Carols fault. She started talking dirty and Jill liked it and she started talking dirty and Leannas virgin ears couldn't handle it and I am still wasting away in martyweenieville thinking about my class for Nick where all the stallions can let it hang out and Rob will judge them in his thong.

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

HUH?

Do we really want to see Rob in a thong? :lol:


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

Geez Marty, I have put on a little bit of weight since getting married but I still look good in pink flamingos HAHAHAHAHA.................

It is hanging on the hat rack...................oh boy that didn't sound right..........


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa, so Rob just hangs it on the hat rack when he's not using it... :new_shocked:


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Rob... You just had to mention the hat rack. What man has not sported a hat rack with grin sure he is just so clever and creative.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Geez Marty, I have put on a little bit of weight since getting married but I still look good in pink flamingos HAHAHAHAHA.................
> 
> It is hanging on the hat rack...................oh boy that didn't sound right..........


:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

WOW


----------



## Leeana (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Prettysoon we are ALL going to be on the orginal posters ignore list LOL :lol:.

Did somebody say Flamingo?? Who needs those when you can buy the Larry the Cable guy themed ones at Wal-mart that say Git R' Dun, hey Jill ..i bet DUNIt would like those


----------



## love_casper (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked:

...oh my.

I haven't laughed so much in a long time. well not since that thread about doing horse chores in pajamas when Marty and Karla....oh nevermind.



:

and pffft my llama bred horses pawn your camel descendants. oooh burn! :risa_suelos:

my inventaclass show would have to be run by Charm of course!! I'll call it the _WHITE AND NERDY_ show!!!!

You know Charm, a bit of a geek he is, as much as he'd love to be in DunIt's position right now, he's at the other end of the spectrum....The little short white dude with braces *sniffs inhaler* oh so white and nerdy, oh so white and nerdy :risa8:

He'll make a show for those other ponies/handlers with pockets protectors and taped glasses, only for those PUREST of Llama hertiage! No camels aloud! Okapis accepted but not enforced. :bgrin

Oh and liberty shows of course to Weird Al songs! And judged by Rob's flamingos.

Ghost: _pssst DunIt!!! You, me, back of the barn, 8:00_

Me: _GHOST!!!! _

:new_rofl:


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

Marty, you have your thong--I know it's a Christmas thong, really, but couldn't you get it out now & model it for the occasion? Perhaps decorate it with turkey feathers & help us celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend? :new_shocked: We can't have Rob being the only one in a thong?

Speaking of which, it's too cold for thongs up here--strictly wind pants, parkas & tuques tonight! Brrrrrr.

DunIt wouldn't want to be sporting his conchos around here--they'd attract the cold & he might suffer frostbite. That would cool him off.

Oh, and thank you for enlightening me about the Prince Albert. I get it now.



: sort of anyway.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Did somebody say Flamingo?? Who needs those when you can buy the Larry the Cable guy themed ones at Wal-mart that say Git R' Dun, hey Jill ..i bet DUNIt would like those


Nope, DunIt doesn't need these. Sounds like he needs ones that say Got R' Dun...



> Perhaps decorate it with turkey feathers & help us celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend?


Just as long as no one thought Marty was a turkey! LOL!



> Oh, and thank you for enlightening me about the Prince Albert. I get it now. sort of anyway.


Just for your clarification.... This is a piercing in which you know what was pierced. It is rumored that the ring was then strapped to the thigh, in order to maintain the smooth line of the tight trousers that were in fashion in the mid 1800's, and it is also rumor that this was named after Prince Albert because he was the one that started the trend. And from that fashion, the tailors would ask when creating trousers for men which side do they dress to so that they could accomodate the ring. But honestly, no one really knows for sure the origin of the name.


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2007)

_Marty, you have your thong--I know it's a Christmas thong, really, but couldn't you get it out now & model it for the occasion? Perhaps decorate it with turkey feathers & help us celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend? _

ummmm well yea, ok. But only if you give me money.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay! Thank you--I was getting everything except the reason for the piercing. Ewww. :bgrin

I dunno--would Marty in a turkey feather adorned thong actually look like a turkey? Anyone wanna pay to find out???? Anyone?




: I'm a little short on cash this weekend... I could maybe supply the turkey feathers...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 6, 2007)

> Ashley, the mention of Boo and nuts has DunIT now in a tizzy concerned over the potential that Boo's may be speckled (since DunIT prides himself partly on the speckled-ness of his decorations).



Dunit, yes mine ARE speckled but mostly bright pink. And mine are bigger then yours, and the girls like them something mad as I got them all done on the first crack!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

Minimor said:


> well, I think the best verse of the night is the little ditty Marty made up about her Weenie....
> 
> no, wait, I didn't mean that the way it sounded, that's not really what I said.... was it?
> 
> ...


AHHHH!!!! But...is this 8th wonder of the mini horse world conformationally correct, with NO FAULTS??? And who cares about color? You know how the market is floooded with minis that people just keep breeding because "they think they have that perfect stallion". Worth his weight in gold???, IMHO and mind you it is just my opinion, GELD IT!!!! And Geld the Sire And Spay the DAM. I guess I can start looking for this new 4 testicle "wonder" on GMA, that lives in Barbies Little Pony Barn!!!! And I know that you will go National only to "Promote the Breed"...

Edited to add...That I have had horses for the better part of 40 years.....so "that" makes me right and you "(everyone else)" wrong! Sorry, that is just the way I see it.....


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 6, 2007)

rockin r said:


> AHHHH!!!! But...is this 8th wonder of the mini horse world conformationally correct, with NO FAULTS??? You know how the market is floooded with minis that people just keep breeding because "they think they have that perfect stallion". Worth his weight in gold???, IMHO and mind you it is just my opinion, GELD IT!!!! And Geld the Sire And spay the DAM!!!! I guess I can start looking for this new 4 testicle "thing" on GMA!!!!!


But if you geld him, he won't be worth anything! He will no longer have 4 testicles!

Plus, he is a rare breed and he will make you LOTS of money, especially if he produces foals that look just like himself!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

SunQuest said:


> rockin r said:
> 
> 
> > AHHHH!!!! But...is this 8th wonder of the mini horse world conformationally correct, with NO FAULTS??? You know how the market is floooded with minis that people just keep breeding because "they think they have that perfect stallion". Worth his weight in gold???, IMHO and mind you it is just my opinion, GELD IT!!!! And Geld the Sire And spay the DAM!!!! I guess I can start looking for this new 4 testicle "thing" on GMA!!!!!
> ...


Ok....so if he is a rare breed, then he should not be bred and FLOOD the market with his foals, that will wind up worthless and at auction.... My barns are full with horses that are left at auction....I have no more room!!!! :no: :no:


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

Now let's all get reasonable. You know it will be expensive to have a vet geld a horse with FOUR testicles. It would cost at least 2x a regular gelding and for that reason is not within the realm of consideration.


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

Jill said:


> Now let's all get reasonable. You know it will be expensive to have a vet geld a horse with FOUR testicles. It would cost at least 2x a regular gelding and for that reason is not within the realm of consideration.



Then she should not own a horse if she can not afford to properly take of the horse.!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

That's the obvious truth.

Check this out: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/humor :bgrin

_(We are all just joking)_


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

:risa_suelos: :risa8: :new_rofl:



: :saludando:


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SunQuest (Oct 6, 2007)

rockin r said:


> Ok....so if he is a rare breed, then he should not be bred and FLOOD the market with his foals, that will wind up worthless and at auction.... My barns are full with horses that are left at auction....I have no more room!!!! :no: :no:


Ah yes, but it is the backyard breeders that are flooding the market. This horse is so rare that the owner can not possibly be a backyard breeder.

Now because I don't want to be known as a backyard breeder, I allow my horses to mate in the front yard! 



:



: :bgrin


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

> AHHHH!!!! But...is this 8th wonder of the mini horse world conformationally correct, with NO FAULTS???


CUSE ME! But he is absolutely PERFECT in EVERY WAY! I mean LOOK at him. Beeeeutiful Black with perfect round spots! OOOoooooooooooo and those legs......especially that 5th one. He beats to a "different drummer" and it's down to the GROUND.......I'm tell you........amazing. :new_shocked:

I sell tickets here on weekends just to get a glimpse. Heck with gelding.......I'm going to get RICH RICH RICH breeding this 4 testicled wonder horse. 

I have sold every one of the foals for $300 a pop! *All * are National Champion Quality.

He is also a perfect candidate for AI as the vet said his motility incredible...........4,650,000 sperm per ejaculation. :new_shocked: With "power" like that he could get every miniature horse mare bred in the US.

Between him and my palomino mare with 2 Uteruses and 8 teats we will be able to supply the entire country with "breathtakingly beautiful foals". And don't forget..........they have a 154/177 chance of coming with their own "water supply" via the hump that the mare passes on 175% of the time.



:

So considerer booking early as Vertical Limits Beating To A Different Drummer's book will be closed by tomorrow. Have to go as my phone just doesn't stop ringing and my email box over floweth.

And yes, Nila......no backyard breeder here. I always guarantee a front yard spot.

Here comes one now. Isn't she a BEAUT! Look......a LEPPERD mare! Imagine the possibilities! :lol:

Word has it she won her class at Worlds...........


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooh, yes indeed, no one could expect Carol to pay all that money to geld Drummer Boy and forfeit all that income. I mean, lookit! A horse that can actually MAKE MONEY, not just in foal sales and stud fees, but in novelty value--all those peep show fees she collects.

And of course everyone knows that a 4 testicled, perfectly spotted horse with 2 uterouses & 4 teats....no, wait, I'm combining horses aren't I???....well anyway, anything that rare should be bred, and not just to one or two; when you're on to a good thing you should breed to 30 or 40 at least, that way you supply all those people who are dying for a piece of the action. Much easier to sell 40 at $300 than 4 at $3000. (Hmmm, how's my math??



: )

And please, all this talk of gelding is sure to offend Carol, and probably assorted others--we mustn't be telling her what to do now, must we? 'sides, all his foals are Nationals quality. Why oh why would she geld that?

Oooh, I just now saw that beee-yooo-teee-ful little leppard piggy...i mean pony. PONY. Of course I see a pony! Does she have 2 uterouses and 4 teats or is she just a normal little mare with no extra parts to boost her value above and beyond what her spots provide? Gotta make sure before I send my down payment for her first born!


----------



## mininik (Oct 6, 2007)

That mare you're breeding Drumstick to has the LEPPERDCY?? Holy smokes! All I want to know is...

Does she have BLUE EYES?!?!?


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

Silly girl.........OF COURSE she has Blue eyes and when I went out to greet her I found two orange ones at the top of each of her horns......oopsss, I mean ears. And she is HOMOGRONUS for LEPPER!

Now.....what I didn't realize was that she is actually a full sister to my 2 uterused 8 teated palomino mare with a hump. So as I got to inspecting............I took lessons how to Pal pi tate my own mares.........I found she ALSO had two uteruses too.........and 8 teats! :new_shocked: So me and the owner had a bit of a tiff but he agreed to pay the double stud fee. This is my lucky day for sure.

Drumstick and Vertical Limit will be on the MAP!


----------



## mininik (Oct 6, 2007)

Geez, Carol, you're such an elitist!



:

...we're still on to breed my fleabitten toveroloosa Miniature Arenappaloosierabiantekedraft to Drumstick, right? I'll send her up just as soon as I wean the Coonhoundoodle pups she raised off of her.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

shane said:


> Oversized Black Cherry Haired Woman under 5'4" With Knee Problems and Tendonitis.
> 
> GOSH CAROL >>>>HAVE WE MET??????? LOL


Oh..dear, dear Shane! I am sorry but have you forgotten about our lunch date yesterday already?

Can you say ASSISTED LIVING FACILITY............DEMENTIA?



:



:



:

Now how are we going to be partners if you can't even remember what we had for lunch!?



: :new_all_coholic:



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG! LOOK WHATS COMING!






A heard of Overotoveropintaloooossas!

Wheres JANE!!????? We need Jane cause if I call them Overotoveropintaloooossas she is going to have a MELTDOWN



: Jane we need some information here.

Nikki......of course I am an Elitist.........how else could I afford two buy such high calibre high quality individual????// I mean it's not every day that someone can own stock like mine.



> we're still on to breed my fleabitten toveroloosa Miniature Arenappaloosierabiantekedraft to Drumstick, right? I'll send her up just as soon as I wean the Coonhoundoodle pups she raised off of her.


ABSOLUTELY.........and you are getting a great deal! One for two! Bring one of the Coonhoundoodle pups down too and I will throw in a 1/2 price breeding to one.........What a fabulous cross.

Imagine the possibilities on this one......


----------



## shane (Oct 6, 2007)

lol :aktion033: :lol: :bgrin


----------



## tagalong (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmm.... how much are those Coonhoundoodle pups going for? They might make a nice cross with my extremely rare Borluki sighthounds... part of the GDTKC*...

Not meaning to be rude :new_shocked: - but as a discriminating breeder and steward of the breed - I am not sure if this question has been asked yet - have all four of Drumstick's testicles descended? And are they all real - or simply an advertising gimmick enhanced by Neuticles??

:no:

My proposal for a Performance show class - for the handlers... a division of stallion management. Penis washing. I will be National Grand Champion!! I scored 9.8 out of 10 on it for my Equine Reproductive Physiology practical exam! I would have had 10/10 - except the examiners thought I should have incorporated one more swish into my rinsing technique... but now I have it down to a fine art....

_*rolls up sleeves and flexes fingers*_

[SIZE=8pt]*Glue Dogs Together Kennel Club [/SIZE]


----------



## Warpony (Oct 6, 2007)

SunQuest said:


> Now because I don't want to be known as a backyard breeder, I allow my horses to mate in the front yard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a snappy comment to add, but I laughed so hard it fell out of my brain and now I can't find it. I think one of the dogs ate it.

:no:


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> OMG! LOOK WHATS COMING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My burning question now...that guy at the back of that herd of overotoveropintaloooossas.....is he using a CHECKREIN on that nag he is driving??? I know it's really off topic, but I just needta know!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

Minimor said:


> My burning question now...that guy at the back of that herd of overotoveropintaloooossas.....is he using a CHECKREIN on that nag he is driving??? I know it's really off topic, but I just needta know!



I SEE AN OVERCHECK!  :deadhorse2:



:

I cannot imagine such ABUSE...........Call in animal control, call in PETA............Call out the National Guard!

Such an atrocity! OH my word......a lumber jacket! What is going on here? I'm getting scared again!

Ah Aw! Maybe we better not call Jane.......... :new_shocked:



> but as a discriminating breeder and steward of the breed - I am not sure if this question has been asked yet - have all four of Drumstick's testicles descended? And are they all real - or simply an advertising gimmick enhanced by Neuticles??


Just for you.........the latest photo with all the accoutrement's.






*[SIZE=18pt]SEE![/SIZE]*

Told ya......what I didn't tell you is Drummy's "other" secret. One set of Blue Balls and one set of Pink.

PICK YOUR SEX! Now what other stallion offers such guarantee?????

(Blue balls...... :new_rofl:.......doubt that seriously........too many darn breadings)



> My proposal for a Performance show class - for the handlers... a division of stallion management. Penis washing. I will be National Grand Champion!!






: :new_rofl: COLOR ME THERE! [SIZE=8pt] (can I help)[/SIZE]:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## tagalong (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah - but from a visual inspection they would appear to be real - if somewhat colourful. One would have to check by hand to see if they were real ...or faux-icles. :nono:

Of course - I am sure you have a vet certificate to verify the authenticity of the baubles involved...



:

Now if Drumstick could produce _geldings_ - that would be a desireable trait. Why is he not at Worlds? I am sure he would measure in...



:

I detect some weights being used on that nag the dude is riding - check out the unnatural gait that is the result....

:xbud:


----------



## runamuk (Oct 6, 2007)

Carol in order to have any credibility in the elitist designerquine world.....the name must end in DOODLE



:

So I believe these designerquines should be referred to as

*blueballed overtoverloosadoodles*

and as for that poor old nag :deadhorse2:.....have you noticed how extremely swollen the knees and hocks are :new_shocked: :new_shocked: and I do believe her tail has been docked :new_shocked:

I am sure peta and magical mystery van people would be happy to put the poor old nag out of her misery :new_2gunsfiring_v1: of course there don't appear to be any handy dumpsters to put the litter in


----------



## susanne (Oct 6, 2007)

Excuuuuuuuuse me...

but if that quadri-balled stallion is also bi-uterine, you MUST NOT forget that the mare is 50% of the equation! Thherefore, instead of referring to him and he all the time, you MUST say she and her 50% of the time!

I think the penis-washing class is a worthy idea, but if Carole's teeny weeny (or is that cute-erus uterus?) enters, it will add too much time to already too-long shows!

...and...

No need for the checkrein if this teeny weeny/cute-erus uterus is the sire/dam -- his/her neck already comes out of his/her butt...

Oh yeah, Carol...

If you should decide to geld/spay him/her, you could always market the removed berries as a frozen treat --

Popsticles!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh oh, I missed those weights, good catch Tag! (Do you suppose there is ginger involved also?)



> Now if Drumstick could produce geldings - that would be a desireable trait.


 Perhaps the testicles which produce geldings have already been removed. In his earlier life old Drumstick was a 6 testicle stallion? I dunno, that blue color is a bit of a concern. Are you sure blue is normal? Use em or lose em they say, but from the sounds of it, lack of use isn't Drumstick's problem. Perhaps OVERUSE also caused them to turn blue...and then fall off?
That's it! He doesn't sire geldings....just self-gelding colts! By a certain age they turn blue & fall off and VOILA! Instant gelding, for no extra charge. Don't worry, just checked my vet book to be sure, and on sires of self gelding colts the blue color is present, but sire does not possess the self-gelding trait. They won't just fall off.

Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

Minimor said:


> That's it! He doesn't sire geldings....just self-gelding colts! By a certain age they turn blue & fall off and VOILA! Instant gelding, for no extra charge.


[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]

*YOU ACTUALLY GUESSED IT!  *

Been working on that for YEARS! Self Gelding! See how much money you will save by breading a LITTLE DRUMETTE of your own? But it's also sad seeing that Drummy's blue balls could fall off at any moment



: so I need to call in some help?

Now where is Chuckie? or Dun It (alias) Look Ma No Hands?. :new_rofl: I might need his help over on this thread. Me and Drummy and my little 2 uterused 8 teated mare could be DOOMED!



:



:

I might be selling those POPSTICLES on Ebay!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 6, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> Minimor said:
> 
> 
> > That's it! He doesn't sire geldings....just self-gelding colts! By a certain age they turn blue & fall off and VOILA! Instant gelding, for no extra charge.
> ...


Well maybe the pink balls carry the gene for the self gelding blueballs?

and Chucky was last sighted in a bar in Tiajuana drumming on a barstool


----------



## Leeana (Oct 6, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Its official ...you guys are nuts!

Can you imagine dealing with a 4 balled wonder??? The ones with 2 are big enough pains in the you know what!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Sittin' on a bar stool

Actin' like a darn fool,

That's what I'm a'doin' todayyyyyy....

remember that song?? Can't remember how the rest of it goes, but the drumming on a barstool reminded me of that part :lol:

But back to the subject at hand (did I really just say that??  )

Maybe the pink pair are the important ones; even if the blue ones do fall off, drumstick will still be fully functional with just the pink ones!

Breading with Drummy....hee hee hee

Guess what's for supper here???

Breaded drumsticks....



:

Really!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 6, 2007)

What's up here? A long thread, highly visible with no personal attacks and hasn't been closed? How unusual! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you trying to pick a fight with me, Liz


----------



## justagirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Hosscrazy said:


> What's up here? A long thread, highly visible with no personal attacks and hasn't been closed? How unusual! :lol:


Yeah , it's nice to know we can poke fun at ourselves



: , it's actually a breath of fresh air ......

BTW , dinner tonight here is spaghetti and *MEATBALLS*


----------



## runamuk (Oct 6, 2007)

justagirl said:


> Hosscrazy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up here? A long thread, highly visible with no personal attacks and hasn't been closed? How unusual! :lol:
> ...


So are those blue or pink meatballs?

and are you serving some popsticles for dessert



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

justagirl said:


> Yeah , it's nice to know we can poke fun at ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> : , it's actually a breath of fresh air ......


It has been a lot of fun. Some years back we did this a lot more often. Hope we can continue things like this with the good spirit that was intended.

And BTW..............

This all boils down to :

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]



> *
> How to you block a poster? Or can you?*


 :bgrin


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Snort. What I have learned from this thread: Make a thread take a really goofy turn, and blocking people isn't necessary!



:


----------



## justagirl (Oct 6, 2007)

runamuk said:


> justagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hosscrazy said:
> ...


Pink meatballs and blue popsicles ,



:

Is the OP still here or did they give up and jump ship .......

OR are we all on their ignore list now.....


----------



## tagalong (Oct 7, 2007)

Minimor said:


> Oh oh, I missed those weights, good catch Tag! (Do you suppose there is ginger involved also?)



No ginger needed - as the unfortunate nag's tail has obviously been..... _*drumroll*_ .... [SIZE=14pt]*DOCKED!!!* [/SIZE] :new_shocked:



> What's up here? A long thread, highly visible with no personal attacks and hasn't been closed? How unusual! :lol:


Au contraire. I see plenty o' bashing going on - why, we are maligning *Vertical Limit's* beloved herd sire... sneering at him... and questioning whether he should be allowed to reproduce .. [SIZE=8pt]I say no[/SIZE] ... it's not just a personal attack - it's a full out mugging!! :new_shocked:



> How do you block a poster? Or can you?


Oh, _that._

No need to block anything. See that blue bar thingy over there?? >>>>>>>>>>>

The scroll bar is your friend.



:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2007)

Minimor said:


> That's it! He doesn't sire geldings....just self-gelding colts! By a certain age they turn blue & fall off and VOILA! Instant gelding, for no extra charge. Don't worry, just checked my vet book to be sure, and on sires of self gelding colts the blue color is present, but sire does not possess the self-gelding trait. They won't just fall off.


This is quite correct actually. The reason is that the sire is heterozygous for the Sliver gene. This is the gene that causes the blue color to be present on the sire and is also responsible for the self gelding. Now on the self gelding colts, the horse is homozygous for the Sliver gene and color of the quadriballs is not an indication of the homozygousity. Of course those horse that have the double gene will become obvious as they mature, unless they are cripts. Further, for the Sliver gene to work, the horse must be homozygous for the Quadriball gene. Of course those horses that are homozygous for the Quadriball gene will have one set of blue and one set of pink ones.

And sometimes both genes can be hidden by the dualuterous gene. This is the gene responsible for the the horse having 2 uterouses. When combined with the Sliver gene and the Quadriball gene, the dualuterous gene causes the horse to loose all it's balls.

And no, there are no tests that can be done to make sure that your horse has any of these genes.



justagirl said:


> Yeah , it's nice to know we can poke fun at ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On top of spaghetti,

all covered with cheese.

I lost my poor meatballs

when somebody sneezed....

I went to the freezer,

and there in the door,

was the container

where the popsticles were stored....  :no:


----------



## lvponies (Oct 7, 2007)

The OP is still here and none of you are on my ignore list!! I have loved the turn my request for info post has taken!! Thank you all for keeping me in stiches and for covering my monitor with various liquids as I snorted in laughter!! Glad we all can still have fun on the forum!!




:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with this being a breath of fresh air!



:

It has had me laughing so hard that I too have had various liquids spewed onto my keyboard. :bgrin :lol: :lol:

I have not laughed that hard in a long time!

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

Keep this thread going! :bgrin I will be reading it..... :lol: :lol:

:saludando:

Jeri


----------



## justagirl (Oct 7, 2007)

tagalong said:


> Now if Drumstick could produce _geldings_ - that would be a desireable trait. Why is he not at Worlds? I am sure he would measure in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was there BUT failed to measure in ..... seems quadraballs had been protested by the owner of a dual uterine , 4 breasticles , mare , for failing to produce the desired sex of a foal.


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, as I heard it, he did actually measure in but then he ended up slipping through a drainage grill and is currently MIA. I'm concerned that the spring may bring to the light of day some rodent-equine hybrids!!!!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 7, 2007)

Jill said:


> Well, as I heard it, he did actually measure in but then he ended up slipping through a drainage grill and is currently MIA. I'm concerned that the spring may bring to the light of day some rodent-equine hybrids!!!!


"rodent-equine hybrids"



:  :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl:

I bet the slaughter houses would reopen for them!!!!! MMMMMM, horse/mickey meat!!!! :smileypuke:


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah!

It will be low fat and high in protein. Really, it will taste just like chicken!!!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

First thread I open when I come to read LB these days....LOL!!!!  :lol: :aktion033: You all are nuts....and apparently pink and blue ones at that....



:



:



: I have to say that even tho this week has been very stressful, you have made me laugh til my sides ache... :risa_suelos: :new_rofl: We need to have more of these types of threads pop up (and no, not like DunIT pops up.... :new_shocked: )...keeps things fresh (ha! my mom would say we were all "being fresh" for posting things like we have on here...



: ) and laughing and really isnt that what "family" is for??



:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2007)

Jill said:


> Yeah!
> 
> It will be low fat and high in protein. Really, it will taste just like chicken!!!


Hummmm.... Everyone always says that "xxxx" tastes just like chicken. Now what I want to know is what does chicken taste like?



: 

As for those rodent hybrids, are they going to be called "rodequines" or do we have to add doodle to the end and make it "rodequinedoodles"?

In any even a rodent with that big of a....... rear end....... no really! I was thinking rear end and horse dung! Well, lets just say that would NOOOOTTTTT be good! Can't even begin to image shoveling that mess!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

Just to be sure...."XXXX" does not taste like chicken! :new_shocked:




:


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I like that "rodequine"!!! Or what about equirats? As to chicken, chicken tastes just like rabbit... or was that rattlesnake? I'm confused.............


----------



## susanne (Oct 7, 2007)

Jill, if you say that chicken tastes like rat, I'm not talking to you anymore!

This lovely hybrid could also be known as rodohippus...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh...HONESTLY, I go away for one day and look what happens- you people are not fit to be let out on your own, you really aren't.

OK, now I shall give you the facts.

This four testicled wonder horse you have all just discovered actually originated In Europe- we have had them for well over nine hundred years and have a stud book for them that goes back almost as far as that.

They are NOT supposed to have two blue testicles and two pink ones they are_ supposed_ to have spotted testicles, that is in the breed description as per the stud book of nearly nine hundred years (it was in the Magna Carta).

Since the term "overo" is a nonsense and the term "pinto " is American and the term "appaloosa" referred to a breed the _correct_ terminology for the colour/pattern is, (and I quote of course, from the stud book):

"Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted pony" or in the feminine " Pieskewbald duouteri spotted pony".

Really, some people need to get a few facts straight before they start throwing things around as facts.

Talk about cheek- you'll be claiming you invented the hovercraft next. :bgrin

Oh and the use of check reins on these ponies is banned by the European Parliament .

And we all know how seriously we take the European Parliament so be careful or they will come and blockade your ferry ports.

Which would seriously affect your ability to take sheep to Staten Island.


----------



## rockin r (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok... :lol: Iwent on line to the Magna Carta...It also said if you had read it further, that they were way over bred and there were millions of them roaming the streets. HMMMM....I wonder if that is how the Black Plague really started?????? Any how, the European Parliament banned the reproduction of these "Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted pony" or in the feminine " Pieskewbald duouteri spotted pony". And now after years of down sizing the minis we " As in Americans" now have the new and improved breed!! An we all know the Americans know how to market this new and improved breed.... :bgrin


----------



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got wondering (don't ask why!)--has Drummer in his 4 testicled dual uterine quadriteated glory ever produced a colt with a dual, um, stick? And if so were they side by side or in line?



:

Jane, I'm sure that if you peer closely at the photo of Drummer you will find that his colorful parts are in fact spotted; the blue ones have pink speckling and the pink ones have blue polka dots. You do have to look closely though, because why Drummer is fashionably correct he is also discreet. You wouldn't want him to be gaudy, would you, with overly large, very glaring spots? After all, such gaudiness might detract from his delightful personality.

Oh. It hasn't been mentioned yet. How IS Drummer's personality? does he have one?  How is it that no one has yet asked that burning question?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I agree with the overcrowding part- but most of them got burnt in the Great Fire Of London- in fact it was started by a watchfire being kicked over by a cross Pieskewbald Quatritesticular Spotted Pony that someone was trying to train to pull a cart.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 7, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Oh...HONESTLY, I go away for one day and look what happens- you people are not fit to be let out on your
> 
> Since the term "overo" is a nonsense and the term "pinto " is American and the term "appaloosa" referred to a breed the _correct_ terminology for the colour/pattern is, (and I quote of course, from the stud book):
> 
> "Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted pony" or in the feminine " Pieskewbald duouteri spotted pony".


Thank you Jane. I knew I could count on you for the "correct" teminology. And Minimor is correct......Drummy parts are really nicely speckled and spotted. (Holly....you are quite observant!) Looks kind of like a Rainbow Trout up close.



: Extremely tasteful. :flirt: Louis Vuitton is introducing a new line of handbags fashioned to look just like my Drumsticks private parts. The handbags have a very unique design........the looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong narrow parts (hoses) act as the shoulder strap.........the 4 pouches are large and roomy. I will keep everyone informed on the release date.......can't say anything more or I will have to delete my own post due to the "sales rule" on the Forum



:

Since I have posted the picture my stalliums privates I have also been contacted by the

Shampain Registry who actually thinks that he may qualify for that color registry.

Many thanks to Mary Lou and Mona for without this Forum one would never know these things. :lol:



:



:



> I just got wondering (don't ask why!)--has Drummer in his 4 testicled dual uterine quadriteated glory ever produced a colt with a dual, um, stick?


Well,lets let the truth be know. I have already commented about the length of the hose/hoses itself......but now I must admit he is a dually. .....(placed side by side....... it's like driving a 12 speed Mack truck) One hose is connected to the pink speckled rainbow trout looking testicles and the other connected to the pink spotted blue balls.



: That way he can accommodate two mares at once.



: Comes in handy when you have as many breadings



: as we do here at Vertical Limit.

So far .............except over in Europe of course......according to Jane an the Magna Carta.............Drumstick is our country's only Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted pony with dual hosesat this time.......stay tuned........when the foals start hatching we can bring you a more detailed report!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 7, 2007)

when the foals start hatching we can bring you a more detailed report!  :risa_suelos: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## susanne (Oct 7, 2007)

> ....but now I must admit he is a dually.



I love it!!!!!!!!

So...if one of the self-gelding progeny drop all four balls at once will he be

"Four on the Floor?"


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 7, 2007)

susanne said:


> So...if one of the self-gelding progeny drop all four balls at once will he be
> 
> "Four on the Floor?"


:new_rofl:


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

<shaking my head> 



:

I knew I liked you guys for a reason..... :stupid: :risa_suelos: :risa8: :new_rofl:



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 7, 2007)

Jill said:


> Oh, I like that "rodequine"!!! Or what about equirats? As to chicken, chicken tastes just like rabbit... or was that rattlesnake? I'm confused.............


YUM........Chinese Food!




: :new_rofl:


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like that "rodequine"!!! Or what about equirats? As to chicken, chicken tastes just like rabbit... or was that rattlesnake? I'm confused.............
> ...



OK...thats enough....chinese food is one of my favorite kinds of foods and now you ar making me want to.... :smileypuke:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 7, 2007)

Did you ever think,

when you ate Chinese.

It "ain't" pork or chicken....

But a FAT SIAMESE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

UGH.....I try NOT to think when I'm eating....


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 7, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_shocked:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 7, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> I've got everyone BLOCKED! Makes my "job" easier. :lol: I just sign on and say "Oh well, things look quiet today." :bgrin


:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## wildoak (Oct 7, 2007)

Sheesh, and I thought World was entertaining!! :aktion033: Go out of town for a few days and an entire breed surfaces, complete with neon day glo parts! We will have to add another week to World next year just to accomodate all the new foals this obviously potentially prolific stud is going to put on the ground. :cheeky-smiley-006:

Jan


----------



## Devon (Oct 7, 2007)

susanne said:


> Or did THEY put US on ignore?¿¿
> 
> We're living in a vaccuum...


Now you just wonder if your on someones Ignore list makes me feel a little concious actually.

hahahaha you guys are crazy :bgrin But I Love it!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 7, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Bartender !!![/SIZE]

did I make it before last call

:new_all_coholic: you guys are too much


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

eagles ring farm said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Bartender !!![/SIZE]
> 
> did I make it before last call
> 
> :new_all_coholic: you guys are too much



LMAO! Obviously never last call on the forum!!! :new_rofl: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 8, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> Well, lets let the truth be know. I have already commented about the length of the hose/hoses itself......but now I must admit he is a dually. .....(placed side by side....... it's like driving a 12 speed Mack truck) One hose is connected to the pink speckled rainbow trout looking testicles and the other connected to the pink spotted blue balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Carol, is this how you can offer a gender guarantee??? The hose connected to the pink ones produces the Pieskewbald duouteri spotted minis, and the hose connect to the blue ones produces the Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted minis?



rabbitsfizz said:


> "Pieskewbald quatritesticular spotted pony" or in the feminine " Pieskewbald duouteri spotted pony".


Jane, I must inform you that I am offended by calling our breed of horse a pony. Everyone knows that these horses are minis and were bread



from the full sized horses. There is NO pony in them! Hummmppppffff



: I just can't believe some people. Calling our little quadtritesticular horses ponies. We are a seperate original breed and just because you have them on the Magna Carta doesn't mean diddly over here in our country where we created the APQSMHR and APQSMHA (Pieskewbald Quatritesticular Spotted Miniature Horse Registery and Pieskewbald Quatritesticular Spotted Miniature Horse Association) registered horses!

Now I am not saying that the APQSMHR and APQSMHA registeries are perfect. They refuse to put as an option on the color information "Pink Speckled Rainbow Trout" and "Pink Spotted Blue Balls" as official colors! How are we to breed for color when the registeries refuse to let us be clear on the registration papers?



:

I say it is time to remove the BOD from these two registeries so that we can get knowledgeable people in there to make things run better. They are so slow that we don't have the new registration papers in our hands within 5 seconds of mailing them. We have to wait hours, and sometimes even a full day to get our papers back! This is rediculous! And then they get back to us with the wrong colors and discriptions on it. :no:

Ok, off my soapbox now.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 8, 2007)

But every one of your "horses" can be directly traced back to our "Pieskewbald Qutritesticular Spotted Ponies" I am afraid that that is just what they are called over here and in the Magna carta- you have to remember, of course, that the distinction between a horse and a pony is purely a man  made thing.

So all we need to do is get rid of all the men in the registries..



: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8:


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2007)

Ponies, [SIZE=10pt]ponies[/SIZE], [SIZE=12pt]ponies[/SIZE], [SIZE=14pt]ponies[/SIZE] [SIZE=24pt] PONEEEEZ![/SIZE]

I called em ponies earlier but no one noticed. :bgrin I shall call them ponies if I wish to.

Better "ponies" than "roller blades" which is what a Morgan breeder once called them when I told him we were downsizing from Morgans to Miniatures.

Rainbow trout colored Pieskewbald Qutritesticular Spotted Roller Blades ??? Now THAT would have people wondering, for sure.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 8, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> But every one of your "horses" can be directly traced back to our "Pieskewbald Qutritesticular Spotted Ponies" I am afraid that that is just what they are called over here and in the Magna carta- you have to remember, of course, that the distinction between a horse and a pony is purely a man  made thing.
> 
> So all we need to do is get rid of all the men in the registries..
> 
> ...


Oh nooooooooo they don't. I am positive that none of these horses can be traced back to the horses where you are. The names all stop with the creators of the registeries. None of these horses had dual registrations outside of the R and A registeries. The only way they would trace back to the horses where you are is if you were to indescriminately breed the horses.

Speaking of that. All of my horses don't have papers as I refuse to work with those registeries. But I am going to sell them for some big dollars as they are of good quality! I paid good money for those horses and the breeder only sells their best animals to be bread



: Of course that means that they keep the poorest horse for themselves so that they are helping to improve the breed.



:



rabbitsfizz said:


> So all we need to do is get rid of all the men in the registries..
> 
> 
> 
> : :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8:


Are you sure you wish to do this? Are you sure that we don't need the men for something? They have to be good for something! If nothing else, eye candy????



: Just think of all of us women pms'ing and having to deal with each other about negative registery issues... Yep, need some logical men around to help us! After all, who is going to help stack the hay in my barn, fix the truck, and air up the tires on the trailer??? And of course my man will kill the snakes and spiders for me! Nope.... can't get rid of the men. Gotta have them! (did I just say all of that????)

And Jane, if you don't like my attitude, then there was a post somewhere on this forum on how to put me on ignore. :lol:



Minimor said:


> Ponies, [SIZE=10pt]ponies[/SIZE], [SIZE=12pt]ponies[/SIZE], [SIZE=14pt]ponies[/SIZE] [SIZE=24pt] PONEEEEZ![/SIZE]
> 
> I called em ponies earlier but no one noticed. :bgrin I shall call them ponies if I wish to.
> 
> ...


I couldn't notice you calling them ponies. I had you on ignore 

I still say they are minis and NOT ponies! I don't care what anyone says. There is no pony genetics in these horses!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2007)

> After all, who is going to help stack the hay in my barn, fix the truck, and air up the tires on the trailer??? And of course my man will kill the snakes and spiders for me!


 Like honestly? Do it yourself. I do. All of it. Well, we really don't have much for snakes here, but spiders. I can tell you some horrifying stories of the spider hunts I go on here. This year we are overrun with very big, very ugly, super fast moving spiders...and I kill them myself. (I impress myself some days!!) Much as I hate spiders, would I trade them for a man to kill them? Ummm.....no. He'd probably just say that the spiders are harmless & shouldn't be killed; he'd refuse to kill them and complain loudly and at length if I killed them. As for stacking hay and fixing my truck and airing up tires, I always say that's all easier to do myself than to try & convince some useless man to get out there & do it....then listen to him whine. uh uh. This time, much as it hurts to say it, I'm voting with Jane!



> I couldn't notice you calling them ponies. I had you on ignore


 WELL! That's just RUDE! No wonder I've been feeling so....ignored. I shall have to talk in big letters, then maybe no one can ignore me.



: 
Going to go out and play with my ponies, even if the rain has washed away all of their rainbow trout coloring. Mud brown, that's what we have here today.


----------



## susanne (Oct 8, 2007)

Proof that they are NOT ponies can be found in the pharoah's tombs from ancient Egypt, and in the hieroglyphs, just as with Pharoah Hounds. Being a founding member of the Stubbornly Stupid, I choose to ignore DNA evidence that Pharoah Hounds did not exist before 1940...and so it is with the quadriballblablabla.

Oh yeah...those horses in the ancient cave drawings are actually mini quadriballs. In fact, Eohippus was magnificently endowed though vertically challenged ( I know I'm in deep doo-doo if I suggest Carol was responsible for breeding them), so I believe these micro-sized testicular wonders are actually the origin of the equine.

If you study the drawings carefully, you will note that they exhibit the proportions of a full-sized horse and are definitely not ponies.

Far be it for me to let something as stupid as scientific evidence stand in my way!

_Official correspondence from the curator of the Museum of Doodoo Voodoo_


----------



## rockin r (Oct 8, 2007)

AHHHH HAAA!!!! An imposter is among us!!!!! Already people are trying to duplicate this "wonder" horse!!!!

I smell a RAT!!!!!!! Or is it Ratadoodle????

""""Going to go out and play with my ponies, even if the rain has washed away all of their rainbow trout coloring. Mud brown, that's what we have here today.""""


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, they WERE rainbow trout colored....before the rain.



: Honest.

As a diversionary tactic....did you all hear what Susanne just said, that it was Carol who was the breeder of Eohippus?? :bgrin I didn't know that.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 8, 2007)

Nila ignoring most of the people on this Forum is a bit like ignoring a Hurricane- even GWB wasn't able to get away with that, what chance do I have??

Anyway, I did try once a long long time ago but was not able to make it work- I think the button is just there so Carol can be snotty, I don't think it actually_ does_ anything!!!!!





Are Ratadoodles related to Ratatouille- in which case I am going to stop eating the stuff!!! :lol:

I really need this thread right now, it gives me somewhere to hide from the realities that are unfolding before our eyes on the main Forum and on U-Tube.

Let the madness continue.......................


----------



## rockin r (Oct 8, 2007)

Minimor said:


> Well, they WERE rainbow trout colored....before the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice try,,,rat.....



:

I think the button is just there so Carol can be snotty.. Carol are you going to let her get away with that??? :lol:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 8, 2007)

> Oh yeah...those horses in the ancient cave drawings are actually mini quadriballs. In fact, Eohippus was magnificently endowed though vertically challenged ( I know I'm in deep doo-doo if I suggest Carol was responsible for breeding them), so I believe these micro-sized testicular wonders are actually the origin of the equine.


Susanne, I do believe you are onto something here. No I am not Methuselah and therefore cannot take credit for breading




: these speckled trouted quadiballed wonders.

But one of the hatchlings were off and running this morning and I was able to get a picture and the similarities of the "foal" and the Eohippus are astonishing!






To my amazement.......as I was treating the cord with chlorine bleach I found a bit more than I bargained for. This might come as a shock :new_shocked: Not only is this new little Drumette have 2 sets of massive testicles (already decended.......) :flirt: one set of blue balls and one set of pink speckled trout, DUALLY HOSES (side by side units)........he/she also has 2 VAGINAS! Now he/she is a bit two young to palpitate at this time but I am sure, like it's mother is also bi uterined



:

Now here is my dilemma.........ofcourse there always has to be one........what do you call this magnificent creature?

Here is a picture of the REAL Eohippus found in the ancient tombs of Eqypt.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 8, 2007)

rockin r said:


> I think the button is just there so Carol can be snotty.. Carol are you going to let her get away with that??? :lol:


I'm not arguing with JANE! She's MEAN



: :worshippy: :new_rofl: ! But NAH NAH......I've got the power! I've got buttons on my screen that you COMMONERS never see! One click and POOF.....your OUTTA HERE! :new_rofl: But her NARRRROOOWW English "behind" better mind it's P's and Q's or I am gonna push some buttons I have always wanted to try but haven't!!!



:



: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Plus when I go over to the Motherland to show these A-RABS I can just find her and sit on her.......that would be the END OF JANE!



:



:



:

But in all honesty......wouldn't you be a bit snotty if you owned the FIRST Pieskewbald Qutritesticular Spotted [SIZE=12pt]*PONEEEEEE* [/SIZE] with dual hoses (side by side unit) with 2 vaginas, bi-uterined, 8 teated, blue eyed, orange eyed, possible Shampain dual registered, APQSMHR and APQSMHA (Pieskewbald Quatritesticular Spotted Miniature Horse Registery and Pieskewbald Quatritesticular Spotted Miniature Horse Registery) registered horses and a partridge in a pear tree???????????????


----------



## mininik (Oct 8, 2007)

What you're bragging about isn't a big deal to me, Carol... UNLESS THOSE PONEES ARE A-RAB TYPE!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 8, 2007)

Good lord, what happened to THIS thread? And it's not even snowing in most parts....yet. :new_rofl:


----------



## TTF (Oct 8, 2007)

...WOW... :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Who knew getting so COMPLETELY off topic could be so darn funny!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 8, 2007)

Minimor said:


> > After all, who is going to help stack the hay in my barn, fix the truck, and air up the tires on the trailer??? And of course my man will kill the snakes and spiders for me!
> 
> 
> Like honestly? Do it yourself. I do. All of it.


Well, of course I can do it myself, but why should I? (I was given this set of brains so I wouldn't have to work so hard. LOL)

I may have to show him that I really am a nag to get it done, and often I have to redo it so it is to my liking, but the good part of him doing this stuff for me is that I get to watch his cute rear end when he bends over!  Gee, I didn't think I would have to get into the details



:



: :bgrin :new_rofl:



:



:


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 8, 2007)

:risa8: :risa8: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

You all are so funny! I want to buy the first one of DUNIT's foals in 2008! :no:

Doesn't matter what the price is :new_shocked: I'll spend MILLIONS :no: !! :new_shocked:


----------



## Minimor (Oct 9, 2007)

> But her NARRRROOOWW English "behind" better mind it's P's and Q's


 what a very polite way of saying "her skinny butt" (am I allowed to say "butt" on here?



: )
I was telling someone earlier tonight about Carol's magnificent rainbow trout colored hatchling and they said they thought there was something just a little fishy about that story...


----------



## LindaL (Oct 9, 2007)

Minimor said:


> > But her NARRRROOOWW English "behind" better mind it's P's and Q's
> 
> 
> what a very polite way of saying "her skinny butt" (am I allowed to say "butt" on here?
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 9, 2007)

Minimor said:


> I was telling someone earlier tonight about Carol's magnificent rainbow trout colored hatchling and they said they thought there was something just a little fishy about that story...


Ya think???? I just thought everyone would believe all that is being said on this thread! 



rabbitsfizz said:


> I really need this thread right now, it gives me somewhere to hide from the realities that are unfolding before our eyes on the main Forum and on U-Tube.


I hear you Jane.

I was up until all hours of the morning for the past several days thinking about this. Hence some of my late night posts. And if I do sleep, I am having nightmares about these horses.

The worst part is that right now it is so much harder to find something to be funny about....


----------

